# Am I the only one who can't get high from EATING dope?



## Rehab is for Quitters (Aug 5, 2008)

A few days ago I made some of those oven-baked peanut butter & dope crackers. I used the same amount of mj that I would pack a bowl with, and I *didn't get high*. I got a sort of hazy feeling that was short-lived but definitely wasn't high. Then I did some research and found some stuff that said heat kills thc, so I made them again but had them raw. SAME THING! Why doesn't it get me high when I eat my stash? What am I doing wrong :confused2:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 5, 2008)

Heat is needed to release the thc, what temp did you cook them at first time?


----------



## buddy hatchet (Aug 5, 2008)

i dunno, i know me and a couple friends made pot brownies once, we used a quarter i think. we made pot butter, and cooked them for like 6hrs on low low heat to not kill the thc..  and they got us high as


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 5, 2008)

buddy hatchet said:
			
		

> i dunno, i know me and a couple friends made pot brownies once, we used a quarter i think. we made pot butter, and cooked them for like 6hrs on low low heat to not kill the thc..  and they got us high as H-E-|_-|_-



Snuggles as well...


----------



## buddy hatchet (Aug 5, 2008)

snuggles say what?


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 5, 2008)

Ahem, wrong quotation... Snuggles do not get high from eating cookies as well...


----------



## akirahz (Aug 5, 2008)

You need to eat about 3-4 grams, put 1 gram or about a Jays worth onto 1 already peanut buttered cracker.. it has to be a certain peanut butter. and you need about 3-4 crackers to start with, try to do it on a a some what empty stomach as well for faster effect 

*http://crackers.kisps.net/* Scroll down and enjoy the easy recipe, follow it too a tooth, don't be lite with the sensimilla either


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Aug 5, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Heat is needed to release the thc, what temp did you cook them at first time?


 
I cooked them at 300F for 20 minutes. The reason I tried them again raw is because Stoney Bud claimed the heat destroys the thc....so I thought that was why it didn't work the first time.

Any ideas??


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Aug 5, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> You need to eat about 3-4 grams, put 1 gram or about a Jays worth onto 1 already peanut buttered cracker.. it has to be a certain peanut butter. and you need about 3-4 crackers to start with, try to do it on a a some what empty stomach as well for faster effect
> 
> *http://crackers.kisps.net/* Scroll down and enjoy the easy recipe, follow it too a tooth, don't be lite with the sensimilla either


 
Okay...I did not use the organic PB, so maybe that was the problem. I read conflicting stuff about whether organic was necessary in the 'What's Cooking' forum. Stoney bud said you shouldn't use heat and you don't need PB at all, organic or not. He said those were all myths. Hmmmm, maybe he's wrong on all that stuff. I'll get some organic PB, follow the recipe and give it another shot tonight. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Aug 5, 2008)

ChatNoir said:
			
		

> Ahem, wrong quotation... Snuggles do not get high from eating cookies as well...


 
I should also add that when we went to Amsterdam we had space cakes which are supposed to get you high as a kite but it had very little effect on me. Maybe me and Snuggles got some bad gene or something....

I'm going to try again and hopefully figure this out.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 5, 2008)

heat releases it thats why when making good cannabutter you try to simmer it for almoast 24 hours no longer or it will degrade and you need way more than a bowl full to get baked when i make cannabutter i use an oz. of high grade to a pound of butter and the cannabutter is unbelieveably good use it in anything needing butter it gets you so smashed totaly different from smoking you can do the same thing with oils just simmer in a pot with very finely ground pot, your oil, and water simmer no longer than 24h or it will degrade fast i usualy try to go 18-20h  then filter it thru cheese cloth put it into a container and freeze it the next day it will have separated and the water will be frozen at the bottom and oil or butter at the top just take a spoon and scoop out the product and wrap it in saran wrap and freeze take out what you need when cooking and keep the rest frozen its powerful you could rub it on your skin and get bombed:hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Aug 5, 2008)

shouldn't matter what else went in. this is very strange. Try adding about twice as much as you'd smoke to get high and see what happens. Remember it will take about an hour for anything eaten to get into the bloodstream and have any effect. funny I didn't know the opposite of heaven was swearing either. Oh well I guess it depends on its context.

Let us know how you get on. Maybe you just have a really good tolerance somehow - a super effective liver?!


----------



## akirahz (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybe your metabolism is that of super mans and it just eats and metabolizes all the THC before it can hit yer brain hahaha??? no clue really


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 5, 2008)

It is often difficult to guage the correct temp for converting and releasing THC. Plus penut butter can take hours to digest. Also roasting it @ 300deg for 20 minutes will almost certainly vaporize any thc present (thc will vaporize @ 170)

Here are a few tips;

1. keep oven temp @ 220deg NO HIGHER!!
2. cook for 20 minutes minimum.
3. make sure you almost powderize the weed before mixing it with the penut butter. ensure it is mixed well.
4. Make two. One bowls worth per tbsp penut butter should do the trick.
5. do not expect effects in less than one hour. Also if you have a sativa or hybrid, effects could mostly be in your head anyways....
6. It does not matter what kind of butter you use. they mostly have the same amount of fat anyways.
7. Face the reality that edibles for some reason do not work on everyone.

best of luck


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay all, I have followed the directions to the letter on a completely empty stomach, and I still can't get baked from eating herb. I even used twice as much mj as the recipe called for. *** is wrong with me?? I would really like to get to the bottom of this...so if anyone has any ideas, please let me know. I really can't figure out why I'm not getting high.


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Aug 7, 2008)

ive made many many different cannabis recipes, none of them had any effect on me while my friends were trippin. i think it might be a personal thing as well as the details of cooking it. i finally gave up and just save my stash for a bowl


----------



## Fadeux (Aug 7, 2008)

I would go with cooking them in butter first, then using the butter to make whatever baked goods you desire. Herbs are either hydrophilliac, or lypophilliac. It sounds complicated but its simple. Hydros dissolve in water, lypos dissolve in fats. MJ is lypophilliac. Tea leaves are hydrophilliac. MJ is best at releasing its THC in fat bases, not in water bases.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Aug 7, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Maybe your metabolism is that of super mans and it just eats and metabolizes all the THC before it can hit yer brain hahaha??? no clue really


 
Okay I'm a little baked (not from anything I ate) so I hope this makes sense....but could metabolism have anything to do with how high you will get when injesting mj? Because I have always had a fast metabolism and I've always been thin. Could this be the problem? Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Aug 7, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> I would go with cooking them in butter first, then using the butter to make whatever baked goods you desire. Herbs are either hydrophilliac, or lypophilliac. It sounds complicated but its simple. Hydros dissolve in water, lypos dissolve in fats. MJ is lypophilliac. Tea leaves are hydrophilliac. MJ is best at releasing its THC in fat bases, not in water bases.


 
I haven't tried the butter yet but I'm willing to give it a shot. I really hope I can figure this out because an edible high would be so much more convenient for my lifestyle. No smoke, no paraphenalia, yet high as a kite.....heaven.

Could the type of weed have any impact? I've tried it with white widow and haze (I'm a sativa girl) ....would indica be better?

I think I'll go look for some mj butter recipes in 'What's Cooking'....


----------



## POTUS (Aug 7, 2008)

First, I'll state the proven facts that have been proven in repeatable laboratory studies.

thc does not have to be heated to affect humans. It's absorbed into the human bloodstream exactly as it exists on the plant.

Any heat over 100F starts irrevocable deterioration to thc. The more heat, the faster it deteriorates.

Lastly, anyone who thinks they don't get high by eating it, simply doesn't realize that they're high.

It's NOT THE SAME TYPE of high. It's a much mellower, longer lasting effect.

A simple reaction study would prove that you are high an hour after eating it. Your own reactions would prove it.

The reason most people don't know that they're high when eating weed is because they are expecting the same high they get when smoking it.

ANYONE who gets high while smoking pot will also have the effects of thc while eating it.

If eating it results in a high you don't recognize or don't like for any reason, then why in the world would you continue to do it?

I don't know where the "has to be heated" crap was thought up, but it's pure unadulterated bull. Pure myth.

Please don't spread the bull. There are enough facts to use.

Anyone who feels that they can show any repeatable scientific facts that support the myth of thc having to be heated to have effect on humans can prove it simply by showing the study that says so.

Pretty funny. This has been covered about 100 times here.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 7, 2008)

Funny the way people are different eh ? Ingesting weed hits me harder and longer than if I were smoking it. I never cook with it ... just pop a bud in the mouth and chew.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 7, 2008)

*many moons ago  was once in an unaviodable situation where i had to swallow a 1/4 of solid,after about 45-1hr i was totaly trolleyed and the police cell didnt seem to bad :giggle: *


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks for the interesting thread potus! Great read!

I was interested that people had said that your need to heat it to release the thc - cause I had never heard this before and it didn't make sense to me because i'm pretty sure if you picked some good ready bud fresh off a plant and ate it you'd probably get pretty high!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 7, 2008)

I think they mean that it has to be heated to dissolve in the peanut oil, not to get you high.

anywho..Ive made the crackers with organic P.B. several times and they work great for me, 220 degrees for 20 minutes... Got to be the Organic PB though!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

if you don't mind me asking, why does it have to be organic pb?


----------



## POTUS (Aug 7, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> if you don't mind me asking, why does it have to be organic pb?


 
It doesn't.

thc is thc is thc is thc

If it goes into your body in a form that is still psychoactive, it'll get you high regardless of the method. Your body uses it via the blood/brain system. It can enter your system via injection, smoking, snorting, orally, anally or through your nostrils. It makes no difference.

Once it arrives at your bloodstream it's just thc and is handled exactly the same regardless of how it got there.

P.S. Please, don't anyone start shoving needles in their arm to get high. There's more to it than that. You would have to use a form of thc that could be injected.

Folks, for every true fact about marijuana, there are a hundred myths that are propagated continuously. Please, ask before you believe some baloney you hear.

Remember, the truth can be backed up by scientific facts that have been proven. Just because some guy says "Hey, it worked for me". Sometimes, the stories are just stories. 

In today's world of medical nanotechnology, very little about MJ is unknown.

Peace folks.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

thank you for clearing that up for us potus!


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 7, 2008)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Okay all, I have followed the directions to the letter on a completely empty stomach, and I still can't get baked from eating herb. I even used twice as much mj as the recipe called for. *** is wrong with me?? I would really like to get to the bottom of this...so if anyone has any ideas, please let me know. I really can't figure out why I'm not getting high.


how are you preparing the weed


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 7, 2008)

> *POTUS:* I don't know where the "has to be heated" crap was thought up, but it's pure unadulterated bull. Pure myth.
> 
> Please don't spread the bull. There are enough facts to use.
> 
> ...




I don't know about that...plain ingested cannabis WILL have an effect. There's a whole lot more stuff in "Weed" than just THC d-9. Usually more than 5 to 6 hundred depending on the strain. Sativa has more THC content than indica. 

If you eat plain unground bud I am certain you will feel SOMETHING. But effects from THC...negative. 

I am currently looking for the information I had when overgrow.com was still alive. I read a few different studies done in the US and another done by an international board. The studies proved that in fact THC does have to be heated, which converts it to a form the body can dissolve. THC alone, when properly extracted can resemble a heavy petroleum product, like tar almost. This substance is literally passed through your digestive system. 

Regardless of the origin of the peanut butter it really does not make a diffrence. ALL peanuts have large amounts of fat in them. Ever seen one burn?

As soon as I can (If I can) locate the hard data or even a article I will post ti immediately to remove some doubt that I see here. 

Even the ancients knew you had to heat Hashish to properly use it in an edible form. Moroccans for the most part still use heat in the hashmaking processes of old. 


...and there is no need for the harsh talk here buddy. Plain and simple...some people just do not feel intoxicated, high, fuzzy or lightheaded from edibles. My brother and cousin are perfect examples. Yet my friend/associate cannot ingest cannabis, he immediately starts vomiting...but he can almost smoke anyone under the table. 


Perhaps the fact that no two humans are the same can ease such rigidity.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 7, 2008)

T.E.G i understand there's hundreds of chemicals besides THC, CBD, CBN that we havent identified but from my readings on making cannabutter and cannaoil  it says the thc has to be slowly simmered to release all the phycoactive compounds including the THC. im sure you could probably get high on just eating some grinded buds but nothing like say some brownies with cannaoil in them 1 brownie and im so bombed its almoast to much. all this talk on eating bud is getting me hungry i havent made any cannabis products in over a year its about time to make some cannabutter and some oil 1lb. of cannabutter last me like 2-3 months but i make it strong the butter is dark mint green when finished and a little goes a long way:hubba:


----------



## akirahz (Aug 7, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> It can enter your system via injection, smoking, snorting, orally, anally or through your nostrils. It makes no difference.



Yo potus, how would i go about taking it anally? :rofl:


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 7, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Yo potus, how would i go about taking it anally? :rofl:


i dont think we wanna know


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 7, 2008)

*Here are a few tid-bit's I found:*



> Medical marijuana is also consumed orally, especially by long-term medical users with acute chronic conditions. In that method, as with oral pharmaceutical preparations, medical effectiveness depends on digestion and the individual's relative ability to absorb the medicinal compounds through the stomach lining. In general, marijuana that is eaten takes several hours for full effectiveness, but once absorbed, cannabis compounds may remain active in the body for an entire day or night. Eating marijuana can be even more medically effective than smoking or vaporizing, but usually requires the use of much greater amounts. For some patients, the slightly different effects of eating marijuana can be too overwhelming. For others, oral ingestion may be less effective in symptomatic relief than inhalation.
> 
> Concurrent use of pharmaceutical drugs may influence the bioavailability of cannabis - some drugs can deaden the body's ability to absorb cannabis compounds, creating the need for a higher-than-average dose level. Other patients depend on medical marijuana to keep from vomiting up their oral medications, and so their need for a specific dose of cannabis compounds may fluctuate with their body's day-to-day reaction to those nauseating pharmaceutical drugs. Marijuana is commonly used to offset the overwhelming side-effects of other drugs, and so the applicable dose range can vary widely. And even discounting the effects of other medications, cannabis may be more easily absorbed by some patients than others due to fundamental differences in individual metabolisms.



*hxxp://www.cannabismd.org/foundation/useandcultivationlimits.php*

This article is a bit long but still interesting:



> A study published in the July issue of the Journal Anesthesiology discovered that oral cannabis (a form of medical marijuana) not only failed to alleviate certain types of pain in human volunteers but, surprisingly, it instead caused increased sensitivity to some forms of pain.
> 
> In their research, Birgit Kraft, M.D., and her colleagues from the Medical University of Vienna evaluated the analgesic potency of orally administered cannabis extract that included its main psychoactive component, Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC).
> 
> ...



*hxxp://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/112636.php*

This study is just plain too big to show you...but it is a must read;

*hxxp://www.ukcia.org/research/DifferentialEffects/*


I am having trouble sorting through the thousands of conflicting studies to find one that states either way...I would definately like to know for sure one way or the other if non-converted THC d-9 in its plain form can be ingested...if so I will eat this entire 3 grams of kief I have in front of me that WAS going to be made into hash...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 7, 2008)

I firmly believe that C. Sativa makes poor edibles. If the strain used is a heavy indica you will have much more powerful effects...from the higher cannabinoid level.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 7, 2008)

I tried it a few times and got so tired of waiting for the buzz so I smoked a few bongs and took care of it myself.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Aug 7, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> how are you preparing the weed


 
I am using the same weed I smoke in a bong (dried, cured) and I chop it up into an almost dust-like consistency.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Aug 7, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> It doesn't.
> 
> thc is thc is thc is thc
> 
> ...


 
Stoney, everything you have posted makes perfect scientific sense to me. But do you know why the effect would be different if taken orally or inhaled? Why would you get a "different high"  if you absorb the exact same drug thru your stomach lining vs thru your lungs? Is there a scientific explanation for this? 

Also, you asked why in the world I would keep trying at this if it isn't working for me. Simple reason, I have kids and eating mj would me much more discreet imo. So if there is a way to make this work, I'd like to find it. It could be that I just don't absorb much thru my stomach lining. I've always been very thin and get teased because I eat like a cow. Not sure if that has any bearing, but I really would like to understand it, so everyone's comments are much appreciated.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 7, 2008)

"I've always been very thin and get teased because I eat like a cow. Not sure if that has any bearing..."

Absolutely!

It may be that you have a lightning fast metabolism and need to consume more.

What is your tolerance like?

I can consume amounts of food that would destroy your average human, yet have less than 2% body fat...I mean thin!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *many moons ago  was once in an unaviodable situation where i had to swallow a 1/4 of solid,after about 45-1hr i was totaly trolleyed and the police cell didnt seem to bad :giggle: *



Only just noticed this post mel. Lol very funny! Musta beena  bit of a lump to swallow! hehe


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Aug 7, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Yo potus, how would i go about taking it anally? :rofl:


 
 Yes I am definitely looking for a way to get thc into my system without smoking, but I think I'll pass on this method.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Aug 7, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I don't know about that...plain ingested cannabis WILL have an effect. There's a whole lot more stuff in "Weed" than just THC d-9. Usually more than 5 to 6 hundred depending on the strain. Sativa has more THC content than indica.
> 
> If you eat plain unground bud I am certain you will feel SOMETHING. But effects from THC...negative.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent post. And I would love to see that article if you find it. I also believe that we don't know all there is to know about thc and the other cannabinoids found in mj......or anything else for that matter. I think it's important to keep an open mind when learning and not convince ourselves that we 'know it all'.

I have read  many sources that say heat destroys the thc molecule, but how does that reconcile with vaporizing it or burning it up with a lighter? I use a vaporizer that gets *very* hot and it visibly vaporizes my dope, yet I still get high. Same thing with bong hits...I hold a flame right up against the bud and burn it, but I still manage to get baked. Why doesn't the heat from the lighter or the vaporizer destroy the thc molecule?


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Aug 7, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> "I've always been very thin and get teased because I eat like a cow. Not sure if that has any bearing..."
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> ...


 
I can get pretty high from just one bowl smoked from a bong, so I guess (not sure) that would put my tolerance about average? 

But I'm like you...I can eat chocolate cake, cheeseburgers,  etc like there's no tomorrow and I've always been thin. My friends have always been jealous of my metabolism and I never thought I'd be cursing it....but this may be the downside. I may have to accept that I just can't get high from eating the stuff. 

The thing I find peculiar tho is that I can take various drugs, like advil or antibiotics and they seem to make their way into my blood stream thru my stomach...


----------



## The New Girl (Aug 7, 2008)

HI guys,
    I've read the post here and wow, some are quite strong about some points, to be honest I don't know any studies or heat issues with MJ so I'm no expert or anything for that matter. I can say I've made brownies many, many times, and I get high as a kite, it's a heavy body stone compared to head/body stone by smoking... I add a half ounce to a regular brownie mix and follow cooking directions. Whether it is true or not I was told it's the fat while cooking that helps extract whatever gets you high. I also have read many posts by POTUS and feel he is one of the most knowledgeable posters here so I don't want to step on toes with my ignorance, but I can speak from personal experience. It's quite possible the cooking didn't have anything to do with it and there was enough weed that didn't get damaged by the heat. Regardless, I get baked and yes a half ounce is alot but it also toasts an easy dozen people or so.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 7, 2008)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Stoney, everything you have posted makes perfect scientific sense to me. But do you know why the effect would be different if taken orally or inhaled? Why would you get a "different high" if you absorb the exact same drug thru your stomach lining vs thru your lungs? Is there a scientific explanation for this?
> 
> Also, you asked why in the world I would keep trying at this if it isn't working for me. Simple reason, I have kids and eating mj would me much more discreet imo. So if there is a way to make this work, I'd like to find it. It could be that I just don't absorb much thru my stomach lining. I've always been very thin and get teased because I eat like a cow. Not sure if that has any bearing, but I really would like to understand it, so everyone's comments are much appreciated.


 
It's easy. When smoked, it enters the blood/brain barrier much faster than through the digestive system. More is absorbed faster.

TEG: I'm sorry man, but it's already a proven fact that MJ doesn't have to be heated to go through the blood/brain barrier.

Don't waste a bunch of time trying to find something that simply doesn't exist.

MJ works just fine with no heat what-so-ever. I've eaten enough hash to prove it many times. I've eaten MJ and hash oil. It all got me and whomever was with me plenty high.

I'm very sorry, but it isn't debatable any more than the daylight following darkness here on our planet.

I'm not trying to be an azhole about it. It's just already proven.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 7, 2008)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> HI guys,
> I've read the post here and wow, some are quite strong about some points, to be honest I don't know any studies or heat issues with MJ so I'm no expert or anything for that matter. I can say I've made brownies many, many times, and I get high as a kite, it's a heavy body stone compared to head/body stone by smoking... I add a half ounce to a regular brownie mix and follow cooking directions. Whether it is true or not I was told it's the fat while cooking that helps extract whatever gets you high. I also have read many posts by POTUS and feel he is one of the most knowledgeable posters here so I don't want to step on toes with my ignorance, but I can speak from personal experience. It's quite possible the cooking didn't have anything to do with it and there was enough weed that didn't get damaged by the heat. Regardless, I get baked and yes a half ounce is alot but it also toasts an easy dozen people or so.


 
I'm not saying that you can't get high after heating MJ. Sure you can.

I've done that a bunch of times also.

I'm repeating the scientific fact that thc enters the bloodstream and is psychoactive with no heat at all.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 7, 2008)

you are not alone as you see i do not get high when i THC either have tried several different times and have naver noticed any change at all, dont know why   i guess it affect certain people in diffrent ways.
if you find a way it works for you post it so i can try it


----------



## POTUS (Aug 7, 2008)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Excellent post. And I would love to see that article if you find it. I also believe that we don't know all there is to know about thc and the other cannabinoids found in mj......or anything else for that matter. I think it's important to keep an open mind when learning and not convince ourselves that we 'know it all'.
> 
> I have read many sources that say heat destroys the thc molecule, but how does that reconcile with vaporizing it or burning it up with a lighter? I use a vaporizer that gets *very* hot and it visibly vaporizes my dope, yet I still get high. Same thing with bong hits...I hold a flame right up against the bud and burn it, but I still manage to get baked. Why doesn't the heat from the lighter or the vaporizer destroy the thc molecule?


When smoking MJ, it vaporizes at about 180F. The breakdown of the molecule takes time. That time isn't there when smoked. When heating for several hours as some people have suggested when cooking it, the thc molecule has plenty of time to be destroyed/converted.

When you smoke it, you really aren't vaporizing the entire bunch of molecules. Many "piggy-back" into your lungs via the vapor from the surrounding molecules.

Y'all are wearing me out.

Seriously, I've learned all of this from reading great amounts of data from studies over the years. Lots of the data from decades ago is just as accurate as now. They simply have lots more data now about parts of it that are much more detailed. It didn't change the data, it increased it on top of what was there already.

A very small percentage of the data from as far back as the 1950's has been proven incorrect. Almost all of it has been greatly expanded in it's depth.

Peace !


----------



## POTUS (Aug 7, 2008)

For those of you that wish to educate yourself more about the marijuana blood/brain barrier and how it works, just do a search in either Google or the latest greatest engine named "Cuil".

Type Cuil in Google and then use that search engine. It's results are pretty good and it's done different that Google is.

Try a search in both on: marijuana blood brain barrier

It's fun to learn.

As a side note, I want to make it clear to all that I certainly don't think of myself as a "know-it-all". After being a learning freak for most of my 74 years, I've managed to retain quite a bit of what I've learned. There are, of course, trillions of things that I don't know, but what I have learned and remembered covers a pretty good range of topics and detail.

I never say I know something unless I've learned what it is that I'm talking about from reputable sources.

Please forgive me if I sound like a "know-it-all", I certainly don't wish to give that impression.

I am confident in what knowledge I do have.

Each two weeks, I get three books, or sometimes more, to read. Two are always what I call junk food, and one or more is always something to learn. I read the learning book first each time.

I read pretty fast. About 100 to 150 pages in the two hours I read each night. 

Hey, I'm too old to do anything else when I go to bed....

hehe, besides, no women in her right mind would want to see me naked!

I'm still looking for that blind women who loves older men!

As for the anal pot intake, anyone that wants to try that is all on their own. I aint goin there....

Youse guys are killin me!


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 7, 2008)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> I am using the same weed I smoke in a bong (dried, cured) and I chop it up into an almost dust-like consistency.


im taking high grade weed put it threw a coffee grinder till its pretty much powder i use an oz. for a pound or butter a bit more than needed but it pays in the end i put the butter in the pot and melt it then add the bud stir it around so it dont stick to the bottom and slowly a 2 cups of water and let it simmer as long as possible an hour or two will do but the longer the more all the cannibinoids breakdown i try 16-18 no longer than 24 or it will start to degrade fast after you simmered it strain it thru some cheese cloth let it cool a little then pour it into a big bowl and put it into the freezer overnight the butter will rise and the water will freeze at the bottom take a spoon and take out the butter it will look mint green if its done rite darker the stronger it is then freeze it or it will go bad just take out what you need when you need it substitute with anything that takes butter even to grease the brownie pan you can do the same thing with vegi oil or peanut oil its so strong i have to wear latex gloves to make it becuase it will come rite threw the skin you can rub it on yourself im not recomending this but it will get you high:hubba:i always get bombed when i eat buds i get crazy couchlocked sometimes its a bit overwhelming


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 7, 2008)

"I've eaten enough hash to prove it many times. I've eaten MJ and hash oil. It all got me and whomever was with me plenty high."

There have been recorded peoples who could eat and digest glass. Everyone is different.

"I'm very sorry, but it isn't debatable any more than the daylight following darkness here on our planet."

This kind of mentality is discouraging to some of us younger folks...

I'm not trying to be an azhole about it. It's just already proven.

Apology accepted. I would very much like to see the study you refer to. No card pulling I just want to be sure I spread proper information.


> "Absorption from an oral dose of 20 mg THC in a chocolate cookie was described as slow and unreliable (Agurell, et al., 1986), with a systemic availability of only 4 to 12% (Ohlsson, et al., 1980). While most subjects had peak plasma THC concentrations between 1 to 2 hours, some of the 11 subjects only peaked at 6 hours and many had more than one peak."



*hxxp://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/dhp-mps/marihuana/how-comment/medpract/infoprof/clinical-clinique-eng.php*

From all the studies I have read (here is merely one example) the studying company contracted to do the task always uses either cooked edibles (above) Marinol (above) or smoked cannabis. 

There is no evidence to support plain ingested cannabis will get you "High" from the THC processed trough your digestion.

There is also not ONE method of extracting THC that does not chemically alter it one way or another.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 7, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> "I've eaten enough hash to prove it many times. I've eaten MJ and hash oil. It all got me and whomever was with me plenty high."
> 
> There have been recorded peoples who could eat and digest glass. Everyone is different..


 
No they aren't in this case. The glass argument is silly.



			
				The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> "I'm very sorry, but it isn't debatable any more than the daylight following darkness here on our planet."
> 
> This kind of mentality is discouraging to some of us younger folks.....


 
If you argue with proven facts, you'll get discouraged every time.



			
				The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to be an azhole about it. It's just already proven.
> 
> Apology accepted. I would very much like to see the study you refer to. No card pulling I just want to be sure I spread proper information.


 
No apology was offered and none was needed.

You may spread whatever you like. The information is out there. YOU find it, or not. If you wish to stay ignorant and spread bull, then do so.

I'm not going to argue any more about it.

Anyone who wishes can find the truth of the matter.

If you tell me that cheese is on the moon, I'm not finding a study that proves you wrong. Believe what you want.

I'm done with this  baloney.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 8, 2008)

Since I have the information and studies to back up my personal education on the matter I am going to disregard the claims that I am "Misinformed". 

I do not appreciate being accuse of sreading "bull". especially from someone far away...who refuses to play nice....or back up the argument for that matter. I do respect my elders...but I have zero tolerance for grumpyness. Or a general sour tone directed at me. 


I am also awaiting information that states my findings are wrong.....



> Similarly, following oral doses, THC and its biotransformation products are excreted in both faeces and urine. Biliary excretion is the major route of elimination with about half of a radiolabelled oral dose being recovered from the faeces within 72 hours as contrasted with 10 to 15% recovered from urine. Less than 5% of an oral dose is recovered unchanged in the faeces. Following administration of a single oral dose, low levels of THC metabolites have been detected for more than 5 weeks in the urine and faeces (Harvey, 1999, p 91-103; Compendium of Pharmaceuticals and Specialties,2003).



If THC is not Broken down or converted in anyo way from it's original form...you just **** it out. 


p.s. the eating glass reference was to back up a previous point: everyone has a different digestive system. Seems valid here.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Aug 8, 2008)

Geter-D1 said:
			
		

> you are not alone as you see i do not get high when i THC either have tried several different times and have naver noticed any change at all, dont know why  i guess it affect certain people in diffrent ways.
> if you find a way it works for you post it so i can try it


 
I REALLY want to get to the bottom of this- it just does not compute in my mind- so I will definitely let you know if I figure it out. If I can't, maybe we could form a support group...


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Aug 8, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> When smoking MJ, it vaporizes at about 180F. The breakdown of the molecule takes time. That time isn't there when smoked. When heating for several hours as some people have suggested when cooking it, the thc molecule has plenty of time to be destroyed/converted.
> 
> When you smoke it, you really aren't vaporizing the entire bunch of molecules. Many "piggy-back" into your lungs via the vapor from the surrounding molecules.
> 
> ...


 
Potus (I *think* you are the legendary Stoney Bud, but if not, no offense in calling you Stoney earlier),

I truly appreciate your perspective and what you posted in paragraphs one and two above makes sense to me. But the reason I am slightly skeptical of "old data" is the following: I have many MJ horticulture books. All of them say that curing your dope does not and can not increase potency. Everything says that thc production *stops *at harvest and your dope will never get any more potent. The only purpose of curing, according to every text I have is to enhance flavor. But I have found that curing does increase potency for me. I emailed one of the famous mj book writers who* insisted* that my perception that cured mj was more potent was "all in my head". I actually did a mini experiment where I took some white widow and dried and cured the dope....then I used a clone of this same plant and freshly dried (but did not cure) the bud. THEN I had my husband smoke both 2 nights in a row. In his opinion, the cured ww was much more potent ( I didnt tell him which was which). I had the same experience. This of course is at odds with everything I have read, but in my experience cured pot is more potent. So for that reason, I question everything I read.

I don't know what's up with my inability to get stoned from eating pot, but I think it is very interesting and would like to understand it, so I really appreciate everyone's comments.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Aug 8, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Since I have the information and studies to back up my personal education on the matter I am going to disregard the claims that I am "Misinformed".
> 
> I do not appreciate being accuse of sreading "bull". especially from someone far away...who refuses to play nice....or back up the argument for that matter. I do respect my elders...but I have zero tolerance for grumpyness. Or a general sour tone directed at me.
> 
> ...


 
I am going to start reading everything possible to better understand this. If you have any info that you can share, that would be great. I agree with you that people react differently to different chemical compounds and everyone has a different physiology. This is obvious if you scrutinize any medical clinical study. People with the exact same type of cancer respond differently to the same chemo protocol. Everyone is different.

But out of curiousity, I would really like to understand why I cant get baked from eating the stuff.


----------



## akirahz (Aug 8, 2008)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Yes I am definitely looking for a way to get thc into my system without smoking, but I think I'll pass on this method.



HAHAHahha!! im sorry you can't get that trippy high that eating marijuana seems to give  .. least that's what it does to me, kinda makes me a little trippy but its very slight and good if you know what i mean. 

Time to just throw every thing to the way side and go for gold. Fast for approx 12hrs, Then eat approx. 7.5 grams worth of those firecrackers, 2.5 grams per sandwich cracker.. then do not smoke or eat for the next 4 hrs, if your not high at all.. id say forget it and go ahead and eat if your hungry   -- i know its alot of weed to throw at it, dont know what your supply looks like but we gota throw it into high gear here if we're gonna get you high via oral consumption asap! >: )


----------



## POTUS (Aug 8, 2008)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Potus (I *think* you are the legendary Stoney Bud, but if not, no offense in calling you Stoney earlier),
> 
> I truly appreciate your perspective and what you posted in paragraphs one and two above makes sense to me. But the reason I am slightly skeptical of "old data" is the following: I have many MJ horticulture books. All of them say that curing your dope does not and can not increase potency. Everything says that thc production *stops *at harvest and your dope will never get any more potent. The only purpose of curing, according to every text I have is to enhance flavor. But I have found that curing does increase potency for me. I emailed one of the famous mj book writers who* insisted* that my perception that cured mj was more potent was "all in my head". I actually did a mini experiment where I took some white widow and dried and cured the dope....then I used a clone of this same plant and freshly dried (but did not cure) the bud. THEN I had my husband smoke both 2 nights in a row. In his opinion, the cured ww was much more potent ( I didn't tell him which was which). I had the same experience. This of course is at odds with everything I have read, but in my experience cured pot is more potent. So for that reason, I question everything I read.
> 
> I don't know what's up with my inability to get stoned from eating pot, but I think it is very interesting and would like to understand it, so I really appreciate everyone's comments.


 
There are several factors at play in what you're asking and stating.

First, the term "stronger" is relative in that it can mean different things to different people. The two basic types of highs experienced by us potheads is the "Mind" type high and the "Body" type high and of course, every step in between the two.

1. Cured weed loses mass. In that loss of mass, (with negligible difference in volume), is the same amount of thc. Thus, you are smoking more thc per/weight of weed per/hit. It's not really "stronger", there is just more of it per/hit.

2. Some of the thc is converted to a more "body" type high. The high will be less "mind" and more "body" as it ages. This also may make it seem "stronger".

3. thc may be produced on the plant for a very very short time after harvest from a fresh growing plant. Much like human hair grows after death of a person. The stored energy in the plant continues to produce as it would while alive, but again, this is for a very, very short time. We're talking a matter of hours in a harvested plant.

4. After the harvest, the cure reduces the mass, (volume and weight), of the plant matter. 

As an example, imagine a glass with chocolate in it. Imagine that the chocolate doesn't mix well and settles to the bottom if the glass sits for a day. With one ounce of chocolate in an 8 ounce glass of milk, it has a level of chocolate flavor that is noticeable.

Now, after the chocolate settles for a day, take out half the milk. Then stir it up again and taste it. It's noticeably stronger in flavor. This is because the mass of the milk has been reduced, making the mass of the chocolate increase in RATIO. The chocolate to milk ratio has increased on the side of the chocolate.

This is exactly what happens when marijuana is cured. The mass of the plant matter is reduced dramatically and the ratio between the plant matter and the thc is increased in ratio. The thc becomes stronger because there is more of it in this ratio.


Yes, I am Stoney Bud. I got the proverbial wild hair on my azz and changed my name some time ago. I wanted Elvis, but it was taken......hehe


----------



## akirahz (Aug 8, 2008)

So if i we're to pack my rump with a couple a cucumber sized cola's .. how long would i have-ta keister  em' to get high?? :rofl: :rofl:!!


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 8, 2008)

I've eaten MJ a few times and it always knocked me out!! Try cooking with 5 times the amount you'd use to pack your bowl... Just to be on the safe side...
I'm not much of a cook myself but we always used crazy quantities of weed when cooking with it... A lot more than we could smoke...
Might sound like a waste but got us really high... And not the "different" High POTUS was talking about.... proper high... Maybe even better:fly: 
I once drank tea that did nothing... I just boiled my ganja till water was Brown... Tasted awful and didn't work... Bummer...:ignore: 
:bolt:


----------



## POTUS (Aug 8, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Since I have the information and studies to back up my personal education on the matter I am going to disregard the claims that I am "Misinformed".
> 
> I do not appreciate being accuse of spreading "bull". especially from someone far away...who refuses to play nice....or back up the argument for that matter. I do respect my elders...but I have zero tolerance for grumpiness. Or a general sour tone directed at me.
> 
> ...


 
First, I will give you an apology. As most older people do, I got extremely tired last night and stayed up WAY past my bedtime. As a result, I indeed got grumpy and short of temper. Please forgive my tone in the last post. I'll respond now after a good nights sleep and in a much better frame of mind.

Secondly, I'll address the issues. We seem to be arguing over different topics.

You're quoting text that has to do with the thc being converted by the human body.

I'm talking about it crossing the blood/brain barrier without being changed from it's natural state; i.e. no heat other than the body heat of a human.

No, thc does not change while in the human body. The molecules of thc are taken across the blood/brain barrier and cause a reaction upon the receptors in the brain. This reaction is what is called the "high".

The thc itself is either stored in the fat cells or excreted via urine or feces.

If a human was monitored over 20 or 30 years and every single gram of urine and feces was documented for thc content, then yes, after that period of time the thc would all be recovered.

Over the years, I've read thousands of studies concerning marijuana. I mean that literally. Thousands of studies.

My knowledge of the field comes from this education. Most of these studies were hand-me-downs to one of the 30 or 40 PC's I've owned over the same amount of time. It would take a lot of effort for me to recover each of these studies and quote them to you. I'm not willing to do so.

It's fun to debate, but I have a real time problem in researching the documentation. I have very little time to do so.

I can however, present a challenge to you; I'm saying that you cannot provide any conclusive proof that I'm not correct in saying the following two statements. Conclusive proof is that proof that shows a procedure involving "Scientific Method" to establish the results of the experiments.

1. thc can cross the blood/brain barrier with no heat, other than the human body heat.

2. Over a period of 30 years, every single molecule of thc that enters the human body will leave it in the same molecular form that it entered the body in IF no other thc was consumed during that time period.

If and when you present your evidence, please include the study name and the steps in which it was performed.

Once again, please accept my sincere apology for replying to you while in a state of mind that should have made me keep my typing to myself. In the evenings, I'll stop replying to serious posts when I'm too tired to do so properly.

Please define the exact parameters of what you think you and I are arguing about. I want to make sure we're on the same exact variables involved in the subject.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 8, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> So if i we're to pack my rump with a couple a cucumber sized cola's .. how long would i have-ta keister em' to get high?? :rofl: :rofl:!!


 
August 8, 2008
AP

A man was admitted to the local emergency room after complaining that his tummy hurt.

After examination, it was discovered that the man had 2 pounds of marijuana shoved into his rectum and 14 pounds of munchies in his stomach.

When questioned, the man stated that he wanted to get high like some person named "Stoney" told him he could online. The man stated that he was informed that he could get a good high from inserting marijuana into his butt.

After the marijuana was extracted from his body, the man stated that the high was "OK" but he didn't think it was really worth it. He further stated that his "O-Ring" was killing him.

He was released from the hospital to the police who busted him, saying that he was "high on that crap".

-end AP-


----------



## Melissa (Aug 8, 2008)

*:rofl:*


----------



## Fadeux (Aug 8, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Since I have the information and studies to back up my personal education on the matter I am going to disregard the claims that I am "Misinformed".
> 
> I do not appreciate being accuse of sreading "bull". especially from someone far away...who refuses to play nice....or back up the argument for that matter. I do respect my elders...but I have zero tolerance for grumpyness. Or a general sour tone directed at me.
> 
> ...


At least you are citing sources, as opposed to someone just saying something along the lines of "I am right, I dare you to find info to prove me wrong!" Moon landing conspiracy theorists work the same way...


----------



## The New Girl (Aug 8, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> 3. thc may be produced on the plant for a very very short time after harvest from a fresh growing plant. Much like human hair grows after death of a person.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am Stoney Bud. I got the proverbial wild hair on my azz and changed my name some time ago. I wanted Elvis, but it was taken......hehe




  Hi POTUS, I thought that statemnt was true to and had said it here and well, I was mis-informed. I researched it many times and always came up with this answer, a quote from Wikipedia.

"It is commonly claimed that hair and nails will continue growing for several days after death. This is a myth; the appearance of growth is actually caused by the retraction of skin as the surrounding tissue dehydrates, making nails and hair more prominent."


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 8, 2008)

> I'm talking about it crossing the blood/brain barrier without being changed from it's natural state; i.e. no heat other than the body heat of a human.



Interesting. I didn't even take that into consideration. 

POTUS, I accept your apology with much relief. I do choose my battles wisely and reluctantly. 

It has been my understanding that in order to properly take THC into your body it has to be extracted, converted or otherwise altered or your digestive system will be unable to process it from your stomach lining. 

The blood brain barrier is a facinating system, thank you for bringing it to my attention, I learned a whole lot. 

I also respect the fact you have dedicated a large chunk of your life studying one of the most intriguing plant that humans can consume.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 8, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> At least you are citing sources, as opposed to someone just saying something along the lines of "I am right, I dare you to find info to prove me wrong!" Moon landing conspiracy theorists work the same way...


 
I have no doubt that he looked up the blood/brain barrier in regards to thc.

The sources for accurate information are so easy to find, directing you to them would be pointless.

Give it a try man. Do a search on "Marijuana Blood Brain Barrier" and start reading. Why should I copy it if it's that easy to find?

After reading some, let me know what you don't understand that is within the thread topic and we'll go from there.

Now go feed the cat. I think I heard it hissing. Unless there's a snake around.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 8, 2008)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> A few days ago I made some of those oven-baked peanut butter & dope crackers. I used the same amount of mj that I would pack a bowl with, and I *didn't get high*. I got a sort of hazy feeling that was short-lived but definitely wasn't high. Then I did some research and found some stuff that said heat kills thc, so I made them again but had them raw. SAME THING! Why doesn't it get me high when I eat my stash? What am I doing wrong :confused2:



I don't get it lol.  Eating is eating and smoking is smoking.  By the time I watch what I eat and work out 4x/week to pay for it, it's time for drinking and smoking.  All things considered, I'd rather drink my calories anyway, leaving drinking and smoking.  IMHO eating is purely functional.  On with the recreation.


----------



## Fadeux (Aug 9, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> I have no doubt that he looked up the blood/brain barrier in regards to thc.
> 
> The sources for accurate information are so easy to find, directing you to them would be pointless.
> 
> ...



I never said you were wrong, I just think it's good to cite sources when you are trying to argue a "scientific" discussion. It's just that the "find it yourself" argument has really never carried any water with me. Every half-cocked nutjob on the internet uses that same argument from everything from the 9/11 conspiracy theory, to organ thieves poising as prostitutes. I also didnt really care for the line "If I say it, I know its true." That kind of smug takes some massive balls my friend. 

So, here is a source that testifies to Potus' position. 
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_faq_consumption.shtml

I always trust my buddy erowid. 

As far as the cat line, I have no idea what that means. I don't have a cat, and I don't care for them. Ill go ahead and chalk that one up to senility. Cheers!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 9, 2008)

if u can't get high eating dope, then smoke it... lol


----------



## Fadeux (Aug 9, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> if u can't get high eating dope, then smoke it... lol



Looking at your name, I am guessing you have a small bias...


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 9, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> Looking at your name, I am guessing you have a small bias...



 its puff puff give... not bite bite chew


----------



## Thorn (Aug 9, 2008)

lol

this thread is giving me a headache, time for me to leave. too much for my teeeny weeeny brain hehe


----------



## POTUS (Aug 9, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> I never said you were wrong, I just think it's good to cite sources when you are trying to argue a "scientific" discussion.


 
And yet you provide none what-so-ever for the information you posted from "erowid".

Pretty funny.


----------



## Fadeux (Aug 9, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> And yet you provide none what-so-ever for the information you posted from "erowid".
> 
> Pretty funny.


erowid would be what one would call a "Source." If you are saying I need to back THAT up, then forget man. You can play that argument on any source up until actually doing the experiment by yourself. 

That IS a source. Is it valid or invalid? Well, you would need to find other information to go either way on that one. THEN, is that counter info valid or invalid. Truth is, I DONT care if it needs to be heated or not. I have my way, and that's what I follow. DOESN'T MEAN ITS RIGHT. DOESN'T MEAN ITS THE BEST.  So I like to discuss it with other OPEN minded people. Its not about me "Being right," its about me learning. You don't care. You're a one man show who obviously knows it all. So, if you aren't here to learn, are you just here to "share your wisdom for the good of humanity"? 

It was actually a source that AGREES with your position. Yet you still start this crap. 

Simple fact, you just can't handle someone disagreeing with you, ESPECIALLY if they might know what they are talking about. Even when someone DOES agree with you, you still need to show them how much more right you are than they. I'm done getting in pissing contests with you on here. I actually have real life to tend to. But you go ahead and keep telling people how right you are. It's obviously worked so well for you over the last seven decades, that you spend your free time on a pot forum, bullying people with a "know-it-all" attitude. Like I said, I'm done, and not responding to you again. I would label you a troll, but you actually seem to get off on this crap...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 10, 2008)

I made a batch of cannabutter today.

Interestingly this particular batch seems to only have strong effects for about two hours than tapers off to a nice "Landing" with no crash.

I used blueberry and chemdog trim and leaves and let the cooking process go overnight.

Most batches I make have effects that can last all day...sometimes even crippling the unsuspecting user..good times.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 10, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> erowid would be what one would call a "Source." If you are saying I need to back THAT up, then forget man. You can play that argument on any source up until actually doing the experiment by yourself.
> 
> That IS a source. Is it valid or invalid?...


 
Back WHAT up? Someone who says something with no references as to where that information came from? No, erwid is not a reliable source of data. It would be laughed out of a real scientific discussion.

A source is someone who has verified the data with Scientific method.

Simply quoting another place that agrees with what you've said with no reference to any testing or a shred of information about where that information is derived from is exactly the same as what you claim I've done. You're just too immature to admit it.

First you say that *I* have to provide reliable sources.

Then in the next post, you copy and paste information from a source that cites no testing or even where the information comes from. 

Actually, except for people who like to attack others, I get along very well with people.

I admit when I'm wrong. You don't. You just slither around it on your way to another argument or to post another of your own "I'm right so do it my way" posts.

Look in the mirror. You are everything you claim I am.

You say you're above 18 years old, but you don't act it.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 10, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> I'm done, and not responding to you again.


 
That would truly make my day. I don't believe it, but it would make my day.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 10, 2008)

Erowid is like the wiki of drugs. Be sure and double or even triple check your sources before setting that info in permanent storage.

I have come to find many thing on erowid that are either false or half true.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 10, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Erowid is like the wiki of drugs. Be sure and double or even triple check your sources before setting that info in permanent storage.
> 
> I have come to find many thing on erowid that are either false or half true.


 
I don't mind anyone claiming a reliable source for information as long as that source details where it derived that information from.

When it's only a quote of some other persons words with no data or testing to back it up, then it's worth only the word of that particular person. In this case, erowid doesn't claim any source for their information. Neither do they claim any person. To me, that makes the information void. It's just another opinion.

When I say something from my own experience in growing, I try to make that clear if the information is challenged. As most of you know, I've been growing MJ off and on for almost 60 years. For the last 25 years, I've been growing it using hydroponics. After growing that much weed, I pretty much count myself as an authority on growing pot utilizing the methods I have.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 12, 2008)

man...hydro 25 years ago...

The dawn of a new era...must have been like the frontier, many new things to be discovered.

This most recent batch of cannabutter seems to follow traits of no other cannabutter I have made in the past. While the effects are "Lazymaking", if theres something that needs to get done you can still get up and semi-function.

Reason being for this...I believe is due to the fact that C - 99 trimmings were also mixed with the blueberry and chemdog...

When I made edibles using C - 99 (Cinderella) only the effects were intense high feeling with the onset of the worst paranoia I have ever had. I eventually threw the butter out.

Now the point for this is when using either a sativa dominant or an indica dominant for your base for edibles that a good amount of the cannabinoids are trasnfered to the fat as well....along with the THC. 

I am also debating weather or not eating ISO will have an effect. It was made using zero heat. I am wondering if it were to be consumed in the form it is now...unaltered would your body be able to digest and process it...

If so...and ISO is like eating "Make me stoned" paste than for you Rehab...I would recommend it. 

No heat, no smoke, little fuss and it can be easily be done descreetly without the chance of your kids walking up on you when you were smoking, like I did to my dad. Also if theres no smoke you wont smell like weed all the time...like my dad.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 12, 2008)

somebody close this thread haha...


----------



## rasta (Aug 12, 2008)

if god wanted me to eat weed he would have made it taste like chicken,,,,p,l,r


----------



## POTUS (Aug 12, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> man...hydro 25 years ago...
> 
> The dawn of a new era...must have been like the frontier, many new things to be discovered.


 
Yeah man, it was new and fascinating to me. Hydroponics wasn't new then of course, it was only new to me. Hydroponics, (DWC) was used by the Aztecs and the US Army invented NFT in the second WW to feed the troops in the Aleutian Islands.



			
				The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I am also debating weather or not eating ISO will have an effect. It was made using zero heat. I am wondering if it were to be consumed in the form it is now...unaltered would your body be able to digest and process it...  If so...and ISO is like eating "Make me stoned" paste than for you Rehab...I would recommend it.


Yes, it would mess you up. However, depending on what you used to put the oil into solution, there may be residue of the stuff in the iso still that could cause serious damage to you. Some people use isopropyl alcohol...if any is left in the hash oil, you could cause yourself serious harm. Please be careful.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 12, 2008)

rasta said:
			
		

> if god wanted me to eat weed he would have made it taste like chicken,,,,p,l,r


 
I said something like that to my prom date........:hubba:


----------

